# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  PIC Vadības bloks.

## kamis

Nepieciešams izveidot vadības bloku darbagaldam.
Viss ļoti vienkārši- Kopā ir 7 motori kurus secīgi ieslēdz, izslēdz. Atrgriezenisko saiti nodrošina 12 pogas (ieskaitot ieslēgt/ izslēgt pogas).
Programma ļoti vienkārša, kur aprakstīs kādā secībā un pie kādiem nosacījumiem ieslēdz un izslēdz motorus.
Vēlos uzzināt kādi PIC kontrolieri atbilst manām prasībām un kā sākt šito visu sabūvēt.

----------


## Delfins

kāpēc tieši PIC?
imho šiet var arī AVR.. +/- tas pats vien ir.
der jau jebkurš, kur ir pietiekami daudz pini IN/OUT

sākuma izstrāde protams ir uz dev-boarda. Es visādiem testiem izmantoju Atmega128, kuram virsū oscilis un ledi, reset poga. ļoti ērta lai iespraust citā bread-board un darīt praktiski jebko. Praktiski var teikt mātesplate+cpu  :: 

http://blog.delfins.id.lv/2009/07/30/at ... pment-pcb/

----------


## abergs

Ja PICus:
7 izejas,
12 ieejas,
2 kājas oscilatoram, ja nevajag precīzus laikus var izmantot iekšējo RC ģeneratoru,
3 kājas ICSP ērtākai debagošanai dzelžos,
2-5 kājas barošanai atkarībā no PICa,
tātad gandrīz jebkurš 28 pinu PICs.



> kā sākt šito visu sabūvēt.


 Lasīt datašītu izvēlētajam picam, mācīties programmēšanu,
ja algoritms vienkāršs var arī ASMā un ar laiku pāriet uz C.

----------


## Delfins

mācīties jau var arī uz VMLAB un t.t. simulatoros. LED-us un pogas kustināt  ::

----------


## mpc

Motor control design center
Izpēti un izvēlies sev piemērotāko produktu.

----------

